# I scared our babies!



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

We just got 2 tegus yesterday and I already scared them.
I saw a spider crawl across the floor and of course, being the girl I am, screamed like a little child and ran out of the room.
I think the tegus were about as scared and freaked out as I was, but they calmed down after 5 minutes and started exploring and basking.

But still, that spider was really big and scary.....


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 20, 2011)

your gunna have a 4 plus foot lizard roaming around get used to a little spider you baby lol jkk


----------



## Neeko (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with adam!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

Shut up Neeko, you got scared too


----------



## Kimmie (Jul 20, 2011)

spiders are scary boys! :O I do the same when I see one lol XD


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 20, 2011)

Neeko was likely scared by the crazy girl screaming and running...

If the Tegus saw the spider they would have thought... "LUNCH!!!" or at least "mmm snack!" depending on how big this "really big and scary" spider was...


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am petrified of spiders there is something about spider legs.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

Toby, he jumped when he saw it then just sprayed where it crawled with lysol for a minute straight! Hopefully he killed the damn thing...

Herpgirl, I know right? Like.... How can they move like that? It's so freaking creepy....


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

Spiders are sick. I don't mind bugs or other creepy crawlers but spiders are something I just can't handle. They're so creepy with their eyes and their legs and their creepy creepy-ness. 

*I take that back, spiders and the mosquito eaters/crane flies depending on where you're from. *shivers*


----------

